

Always a Bridesmaid: Vera Rubin and the Nobel Prize - Mz
http://news.discovery.com/space/always-a-bridesmaid-vera-rubin-and-the-nobel-prize.htm

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _If you asked Rubin, she might tell you that her greatest contribution to
science is her four children, all of who have scientific careers: two
geologists, an astronomer, and a mathematician. But she’s also been justly
lauded for her research, having analyzed over 200 galaxies since 1978. She has
won election to the National Academy of Sciences and snagged the 1993 National
Medal of Science in the process. But the Nobel Prize continues to elude her._

